# carrier 58wav not igniting



## puppielover (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a carrier that will not ignite the manual talks about cleaning the orafis but does not show where this is located. Do you think this could be the problem or something else. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. I have already cleaned it and went thru the restarting steps on the front. Also my water heater T&P valve went bad while I was away creating tons of moisture and humidity could this have caused the problem?


----------



## dacusvillegirl (May 18, 2005)

*Carrier*



puppielover said:


> I have a carrier that will not ignite the manual talks about cleaning the orafis but does not show where this is located. Do you think this could be the problem or something else. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. I have already cleaned it and went thru the restarting steps on the front. Also my water heater T&P valve went bad while I was away creating tons of moisture and humidity could this have caused the problem?


It could simply be a bad Hot Surface Ignitor they do not cost much, but there are lots of reason it might not fire off, there could be a short some where, the control board or gas valve you need to call a professional.


----------



## puppielover (Jan 20, 2006)

what is a estimated time for these units to last


----------



## puppielover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Still not working after tech out*

I had a hvac guy out who replace a part on the top the furnace now ignites however only stays on for two minutes then goes of for three and back on for two then shuts off again will only restart if I turn off at the switch. He says they only last ten years is this correct, I thought I had read they are the work horse of furnaces. Any suggestions. They are coming back out again tomorrow, but they want to sell me a new furnace. Please help.


----------

